# None can over-bid Christ



## MW (Feb 24, 2010)

Samuel Rutherford (Trial and Triumph of Faith, 99):



> Oh, what love! Christ would not entrust our redemption to angels, to millions of angels; but he would come himself, and in person suffer. He would not give a low and a base price for us clay; he would buy us with a great ransom, so as he might over-buy us, and none could over-bid him in his market for souls. If there had been millions of more believers, and many heavens, without any new bargain, his blood should have bought them all, and all these many heavens should have smelled one rose of life; Christ should have been one and the same tree of life in them all. Oh, we under-bid, and undervalue that Prince of love, who did overvalue us; we will not sell all we have to buy him; he sold all he had, and himself too, to buy us.


----------

